

10 Scientifically Proven Ways to Be Incredibly Happy - emiller829
http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/10-scientifically-proven-ways-to-be-incredibly-happy-wed.html?cid=readmore

======
acconrad
Nothing new here: spend time with friends, exercise, meditate, give back. It
is a bit of pop psychology.

